# Platelet Rich Plasma uterus infusion to thicken the uterus



## rainbows44 (Oct 12, 2018)

Just read about this and it looks interesting.

Platelet Rich Plasma (PRP) is being offered to rejuvenate ovaries. It cannot create new oocytes but it can improve the hormonal output.

Now there have been some studies to show PRP as an infusion in the uterus improves the thickness of the uterine wall.

Half the time the problem is not your egg, viable blastocysts will be flushed away because they miss the 1-day uterine window of implantation, or the uterus just does not accept.

Improving uterine receptivity would go a long way to improving results, especially for we over-44s who don't have a lot of viable embryoes to waste.

If you are interested to read, one study is here:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4358582/

I have not heard of this being offered, but I intend to ask my doctor as I have just had 2 rounds of ART and am on to my 3rd of ICSI.


----------



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

PRP is offered (abroad) for the uterine lining, but the results are mixed from what I understand. I believe that Serum stopped offering it as they found it inefficient, but some clinics in Greece and Northern Cyprus and I think Slovakia still offer it. There should be posts here if you search for prp. I remember finding a Northern Cyprus clinic that does it tor EUR500. 

On a separate note, there is (i) a test called ERA done by the IVI group of clinics in Spain (that may also be ordered through some clinics in the UK and through Serum) that helps determine receptivity window (there will be posts here about the ERA), and (ii) occasional stem cell clinical trials for the lining - clinics use stem cells to improve the quality of the lining, but I don’t think there is much information on this forum about it, although (when I was looking into it) I did find a lot of information about it on another forum, and I might have even posted a link to it here somewhere (you can look at my posts through my profile), but if you can’t find it, you can try and google it if you need to. These tests will be more expensive than the PRP.

I ended up not using any of the above.


----------



## rainbows44 (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks for a great reply, Aster

What does ERA stand for?


----------



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Endometrial Receptivity Array


----------



## rainbows44 (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks Aster10

Turns out there's another medicine to help your endometrium

granulocyte colony-stimulating factor (G-CSF) - it's a growthfactor, also called filgrastin (brand name Neupogen)

used to treat cancer patients to stimulate white blood cell development

what can use it to enhance your implantation rate by administering it as a subcutaneous injection. I think I'll be doing this after the next 2 cycles.


----------



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

You can find posts about Neupogen / GCSF here too. It seems there were supply problems in the UK and in Greece some months ago, if I’m not wrong. It also seems that it is more popular for people with immune issues (like Dr Gorgy’s parients). I remember Serum telling me that they were not sure about the quality of the lining it produces, from their experience. Do contact Serum, they do provide some info for free. They offer by default Hidden Chlamydia testing as Hidden C may cause problems with the lining - but not everyone on this forum supports this idea. Plus they offer their views on popular methods to improve lining - PRP, Tamoxifen, Viagra, stem cell, Neupogen, estrogen taken vaginally, acupuncture  etc. They also like to promote their own special hysteroscopy. I think the search function on this forum is now working again, so you can find a lot of posts on these matters before contacting Serum. I went for Hidden C (which was positive so I took antibiotics they prescribed) plus their hysteroscopy - I think that those were factors that improved my lining that suddenly decided not to play along. But I didn’t have any IVF attempts with Serum.


----------



## rainbows44 (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks Aster, that's an information rich response, really useful.

I'm off on cycle 3 now, injecting 300iu of menopur and 1ml of saizen per day now


----------

